# Lock-Arms & X-Chocks



## flexdog1 (Jan 24, 2010)

Hey friends,

I just got a friendly email from PPL motorhomes that they have the BAL X-Chocks on sale. I bought the Locking Amrs for our 301BQ this winter and will put them on in the next couple weeks. I got 2 for each stabalizing jack, so I assume we are going to be pretty sturdy. The QUESTION IS: With the locking arms, will I benefit from the X-Chocks too? Or is that just overkill?

I know I can wait and see, just wondering if I should get them to have with us on Spring Break!

Thanks in advance.
-flexdog1


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

They really serve different purposes. I have the chocks and they really hold the trailer no matter the grade of the camp site.


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

The Bal X Chocks are a really great acc. the TT will not move once you have them tight.


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

danny285 said:


> the TT will not move once you have them tight.


Depends on what you mean by move. I have the BAL X Chocks and they work great for chocking. My 290RLS still shakes when moving around inside.


----------



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

I made my own chocks on the cheap that works the same way. The stop the forward to back movment, where as the others take care of side to side.

http://travelingtek....e-wheel-chocks/

WIth both 90% of the slop is taken out of my trailer, but it still is a trailer and kids running can feel like an earthquake, but I no longer get nausea walking to the bathroom at night.


----------



## Bearhog (Feb 10, 2011)

Tek, I just gotta say those are the bomb! now I feel like an idiot for buying a set!


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

I made a set of home made wheel chocks to help stabilize the trailer. I found they didn't help much, so then I made stabilizers for the rear jacks. They were a huge improvement. I found using the wheel chocks in addition to the jack stabilizers, wasn't worth the trouble of setting them up. They barely made any extra difference.

Here is a link to my homemade jack stabilizers.


----------



## flexdog1 (Jan 24, 2010)

Duggy,
Yeah, I saw your mod awhile back - great mod, but I am not that handy. I have done a bunch of mods, but none that require cutting metal or welding (myself). I bought the ones from BAL, so I think I am going to see how they do before buying the X-Chocks too.

Thanks all for the feedback. I will have to post the mod and let everyone know how they did.
-scott


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

flexdog1 said:


> Duggy,
> Yeah, I saw your mod awhile back - great mod, but I am not that handy. I have done a bunch of mods, but none that require cutting metal or welding (myself). I bought the ones from BAL, so I think I am going to see how they do before buying the X-Chocks too.
> 
> Thanks all for the feedback. I will have to post the mod and let everyone know how they did.
> -scott


I expect you'll see a big improvement with the BAL stabilizers. If they brace the jacks sideways and forward, I don't think you'll need the X-Chocks. Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

I just bought the $49.99 folding rear stabilizer bar. You throw it down and it uses a ratchet strap to tighten it up. Have to set it up every time, but cheaper then the other ones and setup is probably about the same.


----------



## ZHB (Mar 17, 2009)

Traveling Tek said:


> I just bought the $49.99 folding rear stabilizer bar. You throw it down and it uses a ratchet strap to tighten it up. Have to set it up every time, but cheaper then the other ones and setup is probably about the same.


I bought that one as well, and used it for the first time this weekend. It made a notable difference in trailer stability as we were walking around.


----------



## SLO250RS (Mar 11, 2010)

I also added X-Chocks to both sides and 4 lock-arm stabilizers and made a big difference in stability of the trailer even with the ********* running around.


----------

